# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Installing Frameless shower screens ?

## shane martin

Can anyone offer a step by step guide to fitting a frameless shower screen.
I'm pretty sure you use silicon as a bed, but not totally sure of the procedure.
cheers

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Are you re fitting an old screen or looking a new one? 
If new, the manufacturers like to measure the finished floor first to allow for any fall or out of square walls etc.

----------


## Scottythetiler

i have fitted many, i need to know what type you are going for though as far as panel size and is it fixed glass or combination of fixed and swinging etc?

----------


## shane martin

sorry guys for the lack of detail.... 10mm toughened frameless 1200 x 900 corner setup. One 900mm panel off the wall @1200. A 300mm panel attaches to the 900 at 90 degrees. A 200mm panel attaches to the wall for the 700mm door to be hinged from. No frame at all. I'll have a crack at attaching a piccy of the same style from the shop we purchased it from.

----------


## Ricardito

may be this will help you
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4fijM7L37w]YouTube - Installing a Semi-Frameless Ark Shower Screen, Part 1[/ame]

----------


## Haveago1

Just a quick something else to think about....I installed a shower stall (ie, a single sheet of glass with no door) without any silicon on the wall or floor. 
The Field Marshall was always complaining about the drama of keeping the old shower clean, especially around the silicon areas (which looked awefull anyway as it was very clumpy and uneven) so I left it out entirely this time around.  
As this omission was known beforehand I put the slope of the floor so any minimal splash that got around the 2mm gap on the wall or floor ran back to the shower area. 
Is very easy to keep clean...

----------


## Scottythetiler

i had all the proper gear when doing the installs from a glazier mob which included clear poly urethane packers that i could put under the glass to hold it off the floor a few mm on the ends then i could silicone up the rest of the underside.   
its not that hard when you break it down but a few tips might help with the unknown for you: 
do not put the glass down onto any hard surface without something under it (cardboard, carpet off cut, foam whatever) even though its toughened glass, it is very easy to chip. 
the glass cannot be cut after its toughened, so measure 4 times and check for out of plumb walls.   
all frameless showers leak 
silicone seals cannot be larger than 8mm 
if you get a bit messy with the silicone then dont try and clean it up with turps, just wait till the next day and use a razor blade to trim it.  masking take is your first friend though. 
you need to use an opaque silicone, it cannot be selley's all clear. 
where the doorway is, you should get a water bar.  a water bar is a chrome metal speed bump like piece that will help stop water escaping under the door.  i think 12.5mm is the maximum size they sell. 
also use masking tape to hold the panels in place while the silicone cures. 
that should be enough for now i think mate.

----------


## shane martin

Thanks everyone... 
managed to find an old post on here which lead to this DIY video. It was a bit of a hunt but eventually found this very clear and concise vid by the glass company itself... highgroveglass.com.au 
Not sure if it is the same company as Highgrove Bathrooms as I couldn't see any links between the two, but anyway here's the link to the vid. Shower Screen DIY Video

----------


## luigi888

Try to install a semi frameless shower screen but ended up shattered two glass panels. The problem with safety glass or any glass panel is not to hit any of the corners. These are the weakest points and any pressure to them will end up with a pile of rubble. Also the instructions that came with the package has no detail explanation on how the take care of the corners. There are some trade secretes to handle the fremeless panels. There should be no contact of the glass panel directly with any metal or hard surface, and must be protected by silicone. I end up paying the expert to finish the job as the shop kindly offer a free replacement panel for my second mistake. I paid $120 for my first replacement and end up paying another $150 for the finishing touch with a free panel. Lesson learned, DYI on shower screen is not recommended if the installer only charged $150 or even $250. Consider the trouble of drilling into tiles, setting up the frame, apply silicone twice and it still leak.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

+ 1. 
I have to agree re self install of any screen. 
The best method is to have your shoower measured 'after' all tiles are in place, the shower can then be fit properly thus avoiding sticky doors and leaks. 
Good luck. :Smilie:

----------

